
Show HN: Journal – Command line utility that creates a daily journal entry - davidkneely
https://github.com/davidkneely/journal
======
Kinnard
It'd be cool if this pushed to slack or something like that or anywhere
really. Like a daily commit.

Sort of like what hakka logs used to be:

[https://www.hakkalabs.co/logs/](https://www.hakkalabs.co/logs/)

"Log anything that has to do with building software or a software business.
Are you learning a new language? Log it. Debugging that side project? Log it.
Adding features to your killer startup? Log it. Be as specific as you like.
The more specific you are the more specific your matches will be."

~~~
isxek
"Used to be?" Sorry, this is the first time I've heard of it. What changed
from before?

------
devnonymous
It's nice to automate stuff. Since you use vim, here's a different approach to
the same problem -- use a vim skeleton file --
[http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Use_eval_to_create_dynamic_templat...](http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Use_eval_to_create_dynamic_templates)

------
davidkneely
I like to write up my tasks in a journal entry. Thought I would automate the
process and have a bash script create my journal for me, open it in vim and
let me start writing for the day.

------
DigitalKNK
Great work @davidkneely

